# Funeral Details of Our Peter, the Humber-Traveller.



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Chris has provided the following details regarding the funeral of Our Peter, real name: Peter Kissagizlis.

_*Peter's funeral will take place

at Chanterlands Avenue Crematorium, Hull, HU5 4EF

at 1.30 pm on Wednesday, 18th November 2009

After the funeral, at 2.30 pm, there will be a wake

at the Hull and East Riding Sports Centre, which is directly opposite the crematorium.

ALL Peter's friends are invited to join with Chris and family to say farewell to him.*_

_*Chris has asked for donations rather than flowers, and has nominated two charities that she would like to see benefit from our generosity:

St Andrew's Hospice, Grimsby, North East Lincolnshire, DN32 9RP

http://www.standrewshospice.com/adult_index.asp

MacMillan Nurses through MHF*_


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks, 
why dont we have a whip round for a mhf wreath and donate the remainder, surely nuke could arrange some way of taking the donations?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi is it possible via Outdoor Bits to either contribute to some flowers or a charity that maybe Peter or Chris have chosen. This is something I would like to do.

Thanks


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Funeral Details of Peter Kissagizlis, Humber-Traveller*



UncleNorm said:


> Chris has provided the following details regarding the funeral of Our Peter.
> 
> _*Peter's funeral will take place
> 
> ...


Thanks Norman,

I'll be there, be it in the car or the MH, pending parking arrangements of course.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

gnscloz said:


> thanks,
> why dont we have a whip round for a mhf wreath and donate the remainder, surely nuke could arrange some way of taking the donations?


 We must have posted at the same time. I am sure it is in some small way a thankyou to Peter for all his help here on MHF and also in the way that he helped other people too.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I would like to donate too

Dave p


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Norman

Many thanks for that information.

Is it possible for you to find out from Chris and her family what they would prefer in terms of flowers/donations etc. in memory of Peter? I can see that lots of members will want to send either flowers or other tokens but until we know what Peters family would prefer I think we should hang back on any firm commitments.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

we need a mod to arrange it somehow,


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Perhaps this thread has the answer 
>MHF Charity appeal<


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

My first post has been edited...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

gnscloz said:


> we need a mod to arrange it somehow,


I'm sure that Nuke and the staff can put some arrangements in place to allow members to coordinate their tributes, but first we need to be sure what Chris and Peters families wishes are.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

gaspode said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> > we need a mod to arrange it somehow,
> ...


your perfectly right the families wishes must be respected,


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I should have asked sooner!  Sorry folks! :roll: I've just spoken to Chris....

_*Chris has asked for donations rather than flowers, and has nominated two charities that she would like to see benefit from our generosity:

St Andrew's Hospice, Grimsby, North East Lincolnshire, DN32 9RP

MacMillan Nurses through MHF *_


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that info Norman.

Frank has already given a link to the thread for the MHF McMillan appeal, here is a link to the St Andrews Hospice "Just Giving" page.
http://www.justgiving.com/standrews


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Perhaps this thread has the answer
> >MHF Charity appeal<


Thanks for doing that Frank-- I have donated but I would also love to give to a MHF's wreath.
I hope it can be arranged.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

It may also be possible to make donations at the service. This has been the case at others i have attended at the crematorium.
Sue


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Norman we will be there

Regards R/M


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Parking at Chanterlands Avenue Crematorium, Hull, HU5 4EF*

For all that can attend the funeral of Peter (Humber Traveller) ...

Please open {Google Maps, UK} the link will take you to post code HU5 4EF with the marker 'A' on the crematorium.

If you use the satellite view you can see the car park to the west (left) of the crematorium building.

It appears to have 64 marked bays before needing to obstruct any other roads.

Please note the arrows which indicate a one way system.

LeoK


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As a number of members have expressed a wish for a floral tribute, UncleNorm has spoken to Peters family and they have kindly agreed to us sending one. This will be paid for by donations from Nuke and the forum staff with any excess funds from the collection being donated to the McMillan Nurses appeal. This will allow all the other members who wish to remember Peter to make their donations to the charities that Chris has nominated yet still have a tangible tribute from MHF at the funeral.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with Peter's family today.


----------

